# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Borst been

## rafaelo

hallo ff een vraag ik heb het gevoel dat me borstbeen groter is geworden kan dat ik voel ze meer als anders net of je bent af gevallen en dar ben ik niet, rook wel veel verder eet ik gezond. maar vraag me af of dat kan kan ze gwoon beet pakken bijna helemaal? hoor graag iets

----------


## snipper

Hoi Rafaelo,

Als je eenmaal volwassen bent, wordt je borstbeen niet meer groter. Ik heb gezien bij je andere berichten dat je je zorgen maakt om meerdere dingen die je gezondheid betreffen. Misschien moet je iets minder kritisch letten op de dingen die je in je lichaam voelt. Als je de hele dag oplet of je iets raars voelt, dan ga je ook vanzelf iets voelen, ook al is er niets aan de hand. Snap je wat ik bedoel? Is niet vervelend bedoeld hoor, want als je echt ergens last van hebt is het heel goed om naar de dokter te gaan ofzo. Maar het is ook niet goed als je je de hele dag zorgen maakt als dat niet nodig is...

Groetjes

----------

